# Dakin's Solution



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone here used Dakin's solution on non-healing foot sores or the interdigital cysts that dogs get between their toes (not related to grass awls or other foreign bodies) ?

And before everyone asks, yes, cultures have been done, yes, dog is on antibiotics and other treatments. No, it doesn't seem to be working. Another field dog person recommended it but was curious to see if anyone else has tried it.


----------

